# Detailingworld™ Review of ‘Power Maxed VG Glass Cleaner’



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Detailingworld™ Review of 'Power Maxed VG Glass Cleaner'*










http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/vg-vapers-glass-cleaner

Firstly a big thanks to the guys at 'Power Maxed' for sending out 500ml of their new VG Glass Cleaner for review.

*Introduction:*

A recent product to the Power Maxed Line up of cleaning products is the 'VG Glass Cleaner', specifically designed for the removal of the oily residue left behind from those of us who have switched to vaping e-cigarettes rather than stinky tobacco. (nothing worse than an ex smoker lol)

*They say: *

VG Glass Cleaner is specifically formulated to remove e-cigarette vaping oils with which many glass cleaners struggle with. This VG Glass Cleaner is designed to be the very best with a new low-viscous slightly fragranced formula.

.Rapid Vaping Oil Removal
.Low Viscous Liquid
.Non Smear Technology
.Use on ALL Glass and Mirrors
.Suitable on all vehicles and around the house
.Fantastic Smell
.Handy Glove Box Size 100ml or 500ml
.Does not contain VG (Vegetable Glycerin) this is designed to remove the residue

Be it a detailer or motorsport fan you'll be hard pressed to not spot the Power Maxed logo everywhere of late, the VG Glass Cleaner is one of the most recent additions to the already considerable PM lineup of detailing products. VG can now be added to the glass care range which now includes :

VG Glass Cleaner - http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/vg-vapers-glass-cleaner

Window and Glass Cleaner - http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/window-glass-cleaner

Rain Off Glass Sealant - http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/rain-off-glass-sealant

So this product is aimed at me, for certain, and those like me who have not only given up on tobacco but seem to be constantly searching for a bigger, tastier vape experience where huge clouds and masses of flavour are in order. The downside is the residue these things can leave behind, especially on the High VG content liquids that are currently all the rage.

*The Product:*

The VG Cleaner arrived in a sturdy clear plastic 500ml bottle with an even sturdier black spray head adorning the top allowing the flow to be cut off if needed. The cleaner is a clear blue colour and although it states on the site a pleasant fragrance it wasn't strong enough for me to pick up on outdoors.

*The Method:*

The car was cleaned as per the usual 2BM not really paying attention to the glass. The interior glass Hadn't been cleaned for around 4 weeks (Don't you just hate cleaning the inside of the screen, or is that just me)

After a quick wash the car was dried leaving the last job of the day which was to try out the VG Glass Cleaner. As my old faithful glass cloth was in the wash, apparently I have to share this now with the wife since she found out how good it is, so a brand new cheap yellow microfibre was taken out of the wrapper in preparation.

first up on the outside a couple of light sprays where enough to cover half the windscreen and the cloth was folded to give it a rub. The spray head Power Maxed have used on this is great and allows total control of where and how much product is applied when you need it.










Once sprayed on the glass the cloth began to grab a little which did cause some concern as most glass cleaners feel more like wiping away water, but a couple of swipes later and the glass was sparkly and streak free. As the rest of the exterior glass was worked on it was exactly the same, slightly grabby initially then ultra smooth to wipe away.










What I didn't realise at the time was that the glass has been wearing a sealant for some 4/5 months and the slight grabbiness on the cloth was the VG cleaner removing it from the glass with ease, that was unexpected.










Once on the interior glass the grabbiness was nowhere to be seen and the job in hand was super easy, quick spray and wipe leaving ultra sparkly streak free glass.



















The only area that did need a little more work was the inside of the screen, specifically on the drivers side. I obviously vape in the car more than I realised and as the cloth was wiped over I could see where the residue was been removed (Thats disgusting) from the glass.

So as with every other glass cleaner review, specialist or otherwise, you guys take our word for it that it's worked or not as all I can capture on the camera is glass which doesn't give much away, so for the VG I devised a plan. We had the kitchen refitted last summer and the wifey demanded a lovely black glass induction hob to compliment her design. I figured that leaving a little vg liquid to dry for a day or so would be the same as a residue build up but on the black glass I could photograph it  Excellent plan, she disagreed and I literally put my manhood in the hands of Power Maxed VG.



















As you can see in the shots It worked a treat and breaks down the high VG Juice without issue, thankfully after the wife saw the results I can still comment on rugby and go drinking down the pub.










*Price:*
The VG Glass Cleaner is available in two sizes, the 500ml is priced at £8.99 and also a handy 100ml size just right to shove in the glovebox at £1.99
both can be purchased here .

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/vg-vapers-glass-cleaner

*Would I Use It Again :*

On the interior for sure it's great, I was stunned to see what it brought off the glass, especially as I couldn't see anything was on it. On the outside I was a little shocked to see it remove the sealant even though it was on it's last legs I always thought a good polish would be needed I'll be contacting the Power Maxed guys to see if this should be expected on all sealed glass.
For now on all untreated and interior glass (and the kitchen window and patio doors apparently) it's a winner

*Conclusion:*

Looks like another winning product with the Power Maxed VG Cleaner, it does exactly what it says it will and does it with little effort. If your a Vaper that drives and wether you can see you need one of these specialist products or not, you do.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

